# reassembling Smith and Wesson SW1911 help



## Earcro43 (Oct 13, 2018)

would appreciate any and all help, purchased a used Smith and Wesson SW1911 and after firing went to field strip to clean and realized that I did not have the tool for removing guide rod and spring. 
was able to disassemble using a method that I have used before by removing the slide before removing operating guide but still had extreme trouble removing guide, had to actually force the spring up before turning the barrel bushing in order to clear operating guide. now when attempting to reassemble, notice that the operating guide when placed properly for reassembly actually protrudes as far out as the end of the barrel making it impossible to reassemble and then twist the barrel bushing since the operating guide protrudes out the same length as the barrel. is it possible that this is the wrong operating guide? I realize that the full length guides make reassembly more difficult, but this one is impossible to do without damage. I have about a dozen 1911s but this is my first Smith in this model.
Thanks for any help Maybe someone could give me the proper length that the guide should be ?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

3.976" on mine. It actually just barley clears when assembled. The "tool" is a big help with the full length guide rods. The link on the barrel swings down a little providing more clearance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Full-length guide rods are an abomination in the eyes of the divine John Moses Browning. rayer:
I suggest that yours needs to be exorcised...or maybe circumcised. :anim_lol:



If Browning had wanted a full-length guide rod in the 1911, he would have designed one in. But he didn't.
The original design was intended to be detail-stripped down to the smallest component part without the use of any tool other than certain of the parts of the pistol itself. The long guide rod keeps that from happening.
Why S&W added one is way beyond my understanding. I assume that they had a good reason, but I don't know what that good reason was.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What size gun is it? 5? 4.25? 

1st step with any FLGR is to order a standard plug and guide from Brownells and ditch the full length one.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

If you have other 1911's , borrow a standard plug and see how it does without a full length guide rod . it might just be something that's a lot more trouble than it's worth . 
I never understood the big burning need for the pesky rod anyway. 
Gary


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

gwpercle said:


> If you have other 1911's , borrow a standard plug and see how it does without a full length guide rod . it might just be something that's a lot more trouble than it's worth .
> I never understood the big burning need for the pesky rod anyway.
> Gary


They have no benefit to reliability or accuracy and are totally unnecessary.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

